# BBQ anyone?



## shen

I enjoy BBQ even more than I do wine, and have built a few smokers over the years. I have this friend that owns a restaurant who asked me to build him one. After acquiring a 500 gallon propane tank, the fun started.

Here's the principle of a reverse flow smoker:





































Next Monday, it's off to paint. I can't wait to pair some wine with whatever BBQ comes off of this thing!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW WOW WOW that is so awesome. keep the pictures coming of this project. Will it have a rotisserie?


----------



## shen

Runningwolf said:


> WOW WOW WOW that is so awesome. keep the pictures coming of this project. Will it have a rotisserie?


Thanks. No, no rotisserie, just 4 racks in the tank portion, and 4 more in the warming oven over the firebox. Eventually it'll have a 5' gas grill, sink, water heater, 2 deep fryers, and a roof. It's a pretty big project.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, a most excellent design! I seem to recall one almost just like it a few years ago. Great design choice my friend!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

I am working off a 1960's version of this for my serious BBQ'n, but that is some SERIOUS!!! BBQ'n

I do a lot of cross flow somking on it, takes about 6 to 8 hours to do ribs...


----------



## joea132

That's awesome. I have a friend who owns a BBQ shop in Maryland with a trailer smoker. The best BBQ I've ever had has come out of his smoker. 

I have a small smoker but if I ever got my hands on a propane tank like that, I would definitely do the same thing. Thanks for the schematic and pictures!


----------



## shen

This the one I built for myself about 4-5 years ago:











I thought it was really BIG, until I started building this one for my friend out of a propane tank. It makes mine look small.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

AAARRgggghhhh.... the more I look at it the more I get Grill Envy...


----------



## Wade E

Almost ashamed to put mine in here but here it goes anyway.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Have you even used it???  

This is what mine looks like now...sorry for the iphone photos...
Please note extra hickory under it...


----------



## shen

Wade E said:


> Almost ashamed to put mine in here but here it goes anyway.


Nothing wrong with that Wade, except the obvious......its too clean!!!


----------



## Wade E

Thats an old pic. I couldnt keep it clean for my life! Id also be ashamed to take a pic now!!! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

I love doing BBQ, but my 'rig' is a simple Weber Smoky Mountain. Love it though, and have done everything from pork butt to brisket to bacon to chipotles on it. I also have a Weber Performer that sees action 3 or 4 times a week, and a Kenmore gas grill that's collecting rust. 

That old propane tank made an amazing rig. Nice work.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Wade E said:


> Thats an old pic. I couldnt keep it clean for my life! Id also be ashamed to take a pic now!!! LOL


 
Uh huh...


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Sweet project! That thing is huge!!


----------



## Wade E

Doug, Mine needs to be strapped into a pick up truck and power washed in another country now!!!!! 
How the heck do you keep 1 of these things clean??????????????????????????


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Alright Wade...now we do need a picture!!


----------



## Wade E

Ewwwww, no way is a pic of that going on here. I will clean it before use which will be soon. I kind of wham bam thank you Mammed it last time and left it for dead!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

lol...don't worry we won't judge you


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Wade E said:


> Doug, Mine needs to be strapped into a pick up truck and power washed in another country now!!!!!
> How the heck do you keep 1 of these things clean??????????????????????????[/QUOTE]
> 
> Burn a nice hot fire in it every now and then.. makes a lot of smoke, then hit it with a wire brush... clean for the next Q.


----------



## Wade E

Not sure it would be good to burn a fire in this one, its electric!!! LOL I didnt buy it, my wifes Aunt did, why, I have no idea but its here so I use it. Does an alright job but I suspect because theres no flame it gets much messier!!!!!!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Put a pan of water in it and steam it for a while on high, it will peal off all the crud. Geeezzzz electric....hmmmmph


----------



## ibglowin

Haha......

Its electric!


----------



## BARBQ

the drawing pic shows cooking grid and drip pan. Are either of these a steel plate? I ask this because having a steel plate somewhere in the bottom below the meat helps a temp consistancy.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

ibglowin said:


> Haha......
> 
> Its electric!


 
Boogie woogie woogie woogie!


----------



## shen

BARBQ said:


> the drawing pic shows cooking grid and drip pan. Are either of these a steel plate? I ask this because having a steel plate somewhere in the bottom below the meat helps a temp consistancy.


Yes, there is a 3/16" steel plate that runs the entire length of the tank portion, from the firebox. It stops before the "dome" portion of the tank. You can see it here when we are hooking up the drain for the drip tray:


----------



## Wade E

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Boogie woogie woogie woogie!


LOL!!!!!! Yeah, its electric! Like I said I would not have gone this way but it was bought and I didnt want to hurt feelings so I tried it. Made some dang good food!


----------



## millwright01

Yea, I do a little smoking as well. Just finished this shack off this fall. Works great for what I do. Throwing a couple chickens, beef roast and some ribs in next weekend I think. Here's some pics I took a while ago when I made some sausage.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Not sure it would be good to burn a fire in this one, its electric!!! LOL I didnt buy it, my wifes Aunt did, why, I have no idea but its here so I use it. Does an alright job but I suspect because theres no flame it gets much messier!!!!!!


 
ELECTRIC???? So I guess agood time at the Evans residence is sitting around the electric smoker drinking some port and puffing on electronic cigarettes. 

Tonight Wade is sitting next to his electric fireplace keep warm listening to his favorate album.


----------



## Wade E

You are a sicko Dan!!!!! LOL


----------



## shen

Well, got the smoker done......for now. There's still more to do, but not in the immediate future.


----------



## ibglowin

Beautiful! Just beautiful.


----------



## Runningwolf

OK I'm speechless. All I can say is WOW, I want one!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

That is sweet!!


----------



## grapeman

That's 'the bomb' as ibglowin would say!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

I'm not worthy,... I'm not worthy...


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> Yes, a most excellent design! I seem to recall one almost just like it a few years ago. Great design choice my friend!


Mike, you probably have a bunch of those laying around in Lost Almost.
I knew I'd get to use that smilie one day.


----------



## roblloyd

Wow that is pretty! Needs some flames painted on it. I think you should put bright yellow under the air vents so it looks like a radioactive sign!
I have a Weber Smokey Mountain that doesn't get enough use. I'll have to get something going soon though. Next trip to BJ's I'll see what they have - haven't done ribs in a while.


----------



## betnwar

wow that deep red color looks amazing. really exciting and inspiring to see projects like this.


----------



## joeswine

*What a cooker!*

GREAT PICS GUYS,EXCELLENT MFG.


----------



## joea132

Very impressive. That is some fine work and attention to Detail that went into that smoker.


----------



## bchilders

Very impressive. 
I love me some smoke but this one puts anything I have to shame.


----------



## almargita

WOW! WOW! I'm not sure I can ever barbque again using my old grill setup..... Very impressive, but I think its just too pretty get cook on & get dirty. Just want to look at it......

Al


----------



## vacuumpumpman

That thing is awesome !! 

I have a cold smoker - similiar to this one 
http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/smokers.htm
I really like it, because it is portable and I can put it on my larger smoke box or my grill


----------



## Wade E

Just 1 word, DDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deezil

shen said:


> Well, got the smoker done......for now. There's still more to do, but not in the immediate future.



She's gorgeous... Does she have a sister?


----------



## thesnow

Totally Amazing.... image if my father-in-law had this, my wife would be jealous, I never be home.


----------



## cimbaliw

Super cool! I'm still smokin' away on my Menard's $100.00 special.


----------



## jswordy

Couple ugly drum smokers I built. Gave one to my neighbor...

























I've got a double-barrell smoker too...





Nothing like a lil smoked goat. Mmmm...


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Jim, wish I was your neighbor!


----------



## 2PUPs

Here`s my new Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5 . Also have the wsm 18.5 .


----------



## 2PUPs

Loaded with ribs n drum sticks


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> WOW Jim, wish I was your neighbor!



That's him, up in that shot inspecting things. You know how it goes, though - never give anything away unless you can do so without strings. Once he got tired of it, that smoker sits outside now in all kinds of weather without so much as a tarp over it. I'll bet it's half-full of rainwater.

Pretty nice lil smokers, though. I can get over 100 pounds of pork butt in mine. The double-barrel just gets used when I go all-wood now.


----------



## 2PUPs

Ribs off the 22 wsm


----------



## Boatboy24

2PUPs said:


> Here`s my new Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5 . Also have the wsm 18.5 .



Excellent! I've had the 18.5 for about 5 years now and love it. 

Are you a member of The Virtual Weber Bullet?


----------



## 2PUPs

Boatboy24 said:


> Excellent! I've had the 18.5 for about 5 years now and love it.
> 
> Are you a member of The Virtual Weber Bullet?


 
Yup . I am known as Boston Jeff


----------



## tonyt

Recent Barbeque Porn on my Primo XL, Ceramic Kamado.


----------



## ibglowin

In case anyone missed this from Memorial Day weekend! My old trusty Brinkmann ca 2000 when they were still made heavy.


----------



## robie

GEES, you guys!!!! Do you have to show all that tasty meat? It's only noon but now I am starving!!!!!

I haven't had a smoker for years. I miss cooking that way.


----------



## super_n00b

I'll play.

It's called a fatty, 

Bacon wrapped, ground porked stuffed with mozzarella, bacon and mushrooms smoked over maple wood


----------



## ibglowin

*Bacon Wrapped Whole Pork Tenderloin*

Stuffed with gorgonzola and fresh figs.........


----------



## Boatboy24

Here's last fall's Thanksgiving turkey. Brined, then cooked over some apple and cherry wood.


----------



## Boatboy24

Oh, and some bacon I did a few months ago:


----------



## Runningwolf

My gosh they all look so good!!!


----------



## jswordy

ABT's : Atomic Buffalo Turds...

Fresh jalapeno pepper stuffed with cream cheese and a Smokey Link sausage, and wrapped in bacon. 





Fatties... this is the original way a fattie was made, when all it was was JD sausage with cheese in the middle. Then people started getting creative with bacon and stuffings.









Pork butt...









Smoked goat sandwiches...





Baby-back ribs...





I left out a lot more, this made me hungry enough! The pix of the steaks and all aren't really smoked meats, anyway.

Shameless plug: The best BBQ and meat smoking site on the web is http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/


----------



## ibglowin

Some great pics (and ideas!)


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Some great pics (and ideas!)



All I can say is, do not serve ABTs at a party unless you want to be hounded by people for years afterward to bring them to every party. Addictive.


----------



## FABulousWines

You guys are killing me and I just finished lunch.

Even Jim's turds look good (did I just say that?)


----------



## super_n00b

Pork shots anyone?


----------



## Boatboy24

2PUPs said:


> Yup . I am known as Boston Jeff



I'm JimK. Haven't been posting too much lately, but can usually be found in the photo gallery looking for ideas.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

I need to take another Lipitor just from looking at this!!


----------



## joeswine

*creativity*

]


creativity and ingenuity, the American way, Jim the package arrived.................................thank you...............jp


----------



## thesnow

Great job ! Your now making me hungry...oh ya..maybe some baby back ribs or pulled pork.


----------



## jswordy

Smokin' and grillin' ...





































Sorry, I cheated on these with a gas grill...but the broiler pan as a support idea was a huge hit online...





I've traded BBQ sauce all over the country...


----------



## tonyt

Jim, I'll have a burger. Do you need my address?


----------



## FABulousWines

Jim, I'll be right over, set me up a place. I'll bring the wine!


----------



## jswordy

I gots a dozen 2-inch thick prime ribeyes in the freezer ... will they work?


----------



## Kraffty

Great Pictures all. We mostly grill out here (leave the smoking to the experts) but can pretty much hold our on rib eyes.
I wish I had an excuse to get out that way sometime.
Mike


----------



## 2PUPs

*Todays Low N Slow*

Decided to do a whole turkey , 14 pounder , injected it with a compound butter , and threw together a couple dozen moink balls .


----------



## 2PUPs




----------



## almargita

Jim:

Those ABT's look great, were they baked in the oven or grilled?? Would like the details please......  

Al


----------



## 2PUPs

Moinks and Mac


----------



## jswordy

almargita said:


> Jim:
> 
> Those ABT's look great, were they baked in the oven or grilled?? Would like the details please......
> 
> Al



Grilled indirect. 

Helpful hints: When you prep the peppers, it is cool to have a corer for them. Makes it easier. Wear nitrile or rubber gloves, and do NOT touch any - uhhh - _sensitive areas_ of your body until you have thoroughly washed up afterward.

They are labor-intensive to build but oh so good. Your friends will hound you for them forever after just one taste. A perfect appetizer.


----------



## jswordy

Oh I have been meaning to post this, too. If you want a great lunchmeat, just get some Jimmy Dean sausage, put it in the freezer for 15 minutes to firm, then unwrap and toss on the smoker whole. I usually do this after my main meat has been smoked - great way to use up the extra heat and fuel.





When it's done through and through, just slice it up like you would salami. Put the slices on bread with mayonnaise and/or other condiments, and MMMMM a taste treat.

You can freeze the smoked sausages and pull them out to thaw so you can use them anytime.


----------



## Sammyk

For those who prefer a sweeter bar-b-que sauce, my secret ingredient is orange marmalade. Everyone who has tried my bbq chicken thighs (skinless and no bone) have no idea what the secret ingredient is and always ask for the recipe. Stir a couple of tablespoons of Orange Marmalade into your favorite bbq sauce. Eyebrows raise when told what it is! Marinate for a couple of hours turning the zip lock bag every so often. Place on the grill and pour the sauce over them. Grill until well browned on foil. We have these once a week all summer long!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sammy,

If you like marmalade with your chicken, try some Orange Marmalade Sriracha wings. Dust them with a rub of your choice (I prefer something with a citrus element for this). Cook indirect on the grill, dipping the wings in the sauce and setting back on the grill for a few minutes to firm up. They are great!

http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?5949-Orange-Marmalade-Sriracha-Wings


----------



## 2PUPs

This is what is on the smoker at the moment , 13 pnd whole brisket , rubbed with McCormicks apple wood rub , with a combo of apple and hickory chunks for the smoke .


----------

